# GF dropped Lappy, idioit cousing broke it, need help with recovering old OS



## pepsi71ocean (May 14, 2009)

Ok my GF dropped her laptop on the floor and it wouldn't work, so i took a look and said its something internal and that if she wanted to i could open it up,  i didn't have anything top open it up with me, (i have the tools at home)  SO it was decided to let her"Certified" computer specialist cousin fix it. 

So her parents went to PA and took the Lappy to her Cousin who took the lappy apart and then installed  the HDD into another laptop, and then installed a new OS (Vista Business Premium) on it to "help get her data back", I know it sounds asinine but that is what he did.

Being a the dumb idiot he was he voided the warranty when he did that. Now her computer has no warranty.

He did find out what the problem was and then quickly wrapped the laptop back together and said it was fine, her computer illiterate parents were happy and left.

However, on the phone i told him that i would use a copy of XP i have so she can use it for college, she can't afford anything like a new OS for example. And well i told him that ide put that on, he immediately told me that it was illegal, which i knew that but then again i can afford to buy another license for it so it would be all fine and dandy. 

But he then insisted that it has to be windows Vista on the laptop and that XP will not work. To add fuel to the fire he told me the lappy requires Vista on it and needs a Business Key to work, and he said he doens't know why. I told him that he installed a copy of vista business and he was like i needed to to get her files and stuff, which i think is a total bull shit lie but nothing can be done about it now. 


SO now that the Lappy is back in her hands she gave me another look at it. It has no drivers at all, can't surf the web can't do anything actually, and so im thinking of ways to fix this problem.

Option 1

1. I use my copy of Get DATA Back for NTFS and do a deep recovery. do you think its possible to revive the old OS and her files?

1a. And if so do you think it would make a function OS again? as in would it work?


2. Give her a copy of Puppy Linux and say this is the best that i can do.


3. clean the hard drive, and install XP on her lappy and try and find drivers for it. 

4. try and get her to buy Vista Home Premium and try and find all of the drivers.

Keep in mind that this is a HP store bought laptop. and its out of warranty(now because of idiotic cousin) and was bought in august of 08.


----------



## Mussels (May 14, 2009)

now that data has been written to the drive, her old data has been overwritten. it cannot be recovered. Anyone with the faintest clue on data recovery knows that rule #1 is do not install ANYTHING to the drive, if you want to recover data.

No hardware, ever, has been locked to 'business' keys. He is lying. XP will run on it just fine.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (May 14, 2009)

that is what i figured, 

I know that ive pulled up old data from before but i think your right.


How would i get the XP drivers for the internet on her lappy? any ideas?


----------



## Mussels (May 14, 2009)

pepsi71ocean said:


> that is what i figured,
> 
> I know that ive pulled up old data from before but i think your right.
> 
> ...



download drivers to your PC, burn to CD, tada. once you have the LAN/WLAN driver on, the rest is easy.


----------



## Tau (May 14, 2009)

pepsi71ocean said:


> that is what i figured,
> 
> I know that ive pulled up old data from before but i think your right.
> 
> ...



Everest will look up the Device ID's as well helps a bit for oddball wlan/lan/video - then do some googling and you can find the rest.


----------



## Mussels (May 14, 2009)

lan/wireless lan, audio, video. thats all you really need most of the time, the rest gets picked up by windows update.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (May 14, 2009)

true, true

you think that HP uses generic drivers for the video etix, or is it vista only?

EDIT: is that everest im thinking of? the CPU identifier one?


----------



## Mussels (May 14, 2009)

everest has generic ID stuff, but it doesnt get very far as it mostly relies on drivers to say whats what.

vista has generic drivers for more video cards than XP, but i dont get your question... ETIX?


----------



## pepsi71ocean (May 14, 2009)

well her laptop has things like a web cam and what looks like generic dvd port etic. 

Im not sure of Everest would pick up the Driver ID's that will allow for full(or as close as possible) functionality of her laptop.

I'm almost 100% sure that its a generic HP driver that will work all over (XP/Vista) OS base. I doubt that she will ever use a web cam but who knows, that is what im not sure about.


----------



## Mussels (May 14, 2009)

everest wont ID much.

point is, install XP and have the basics ready. once its online windows update will pick up a lot of the drivers and you merely need to fill in the blanks. teh drivers will all be available on HP's website.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (May 14, 2009)

thanks, seems like this should be easy to do now.

I don't know why her cousin was so adamant about how ou can't use XP bandwagon.


----------



## Mussels (May 14, 2009)

because he's an idiot, and idiots like to make up stories to cover up their ignorance.

People like him lie and carry on about how awesome they are and how much they know, so when they run into something they dont know they make something up. and then they stick with that story. "oh vista business has great data backup and recovery tools" hmm, she needs data recovered, lets install that!


----------



## pepsi71ocean (May 14, 2009)

Mussels said:


> because he's an idiot, and idiots like to make up stories to cover up their ignorance.




sounds right to me at this point.

I'll agree ive been fuming about his ignorance all evening about this its been bugging me.

Hopefully this dog will be put to rest, her lappy will be fixed, and life will be normal again.



Mussels said:


> People like him lie and carry on about how awesome they are and how much they know, so when they run into something they dont know they make something up. and then they stick with that story. "oh vista business has great data backup and recovery tools" hmm, she needs data recovered, lets install that!



ROTFL


----------



## yogurt_21 (May 14, 2009)

I'd still try and run ntfs undelete to see what you could recover. true anything overwritten is gone for good but vista won't cover the whole drive so there may be some data that can be recovered. once you've recovered what you can back it up wipe it and install xp.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (May 14, 2009)

yogurt_21 said:


> I'd still try and run ntfs undelete to see what you could recover. true anything overwritten is gone for good but vista won't cover the whole drive so there may be some data that can be recovered. once you've recovered what you can back it up wipe it and install xp.



when i do whipe her lasppy im using disk kill or somethign from the UBCD to get it clean, however.

IF i am going to try and do a deep recovery i would have to hook the lappy's hard drive up to my computer, and im not sure if they use the same adaptors as a regular hard drive.

Anyone know about this?


----------



## Papahyooie (May 14, 2009)

Some laptops are INSANELY hard to get xp to work on tho (my old toshiba a215 for example) so that may be what he was talking about. But regardless it can be done. Sometimes you just have to find hacked drivers and whatnot.


----------



## Mussels (May 14, 2009)

pepsi71ocean said:


> when i do whipe her lasppy im using disk kill or somethign from the UBCD to get it clean, however.
> 
> IF i am going to try and do a deep recovery i would have to hook the lappy's hard drive up to my computer, and im not sure if they use the same adaptors as a regular hard drive.
> 
> Anyone know about this?



if its SATA, its the normal connectors. if its IDE, you can get adaptors for <$5


----------



## Sihastru (May 14, 2009)

yogurt_21 said:


> I'd still try and run ntfs undelete to see what you could recover. true anything overwritten is gone for good but vista won't cover the whole drive so there may be some data that can be recovered. once you've recovered what you can back it up wipe it and install xp.



Vista install won't use the whole disk, that's true, but it will run the integrated defragmentation on a regular basis, so every time defrag runs, more and more potentially recoverable data gets destroyed for ever...

On topic:

There is one thing that I didn't catch. Did the laptop have an OS installed (OEM). Do you have the Microsoft COA sticker on the back? If you do then it should be easy to obtain an OS reinstall disk from the manufacturer for a small fee (<9$, to pay for the media, sometimes for free). At the same time you can ask for the driver and applications disk. Updated drivers should be available on the HP Support site.

The "certified" guy told you WinXP won't work on the laptop, that is not completely incorrect, just missinterpreted. What he meant was probably that you can't install Windows XP on a laptop that easily since you'll need SB/SATA drivers already slipstreamed on the install CD/DVD (Windows XP install was created in the Dark Ages, when everything had a floppy, so when it needs a driver for the SATA controller, it will ask you to insert the floppy disk in drive A: ).

The WinXP OEM disk usually has the required SATA drivers integrated. But if the OS that was installed before was also an illegal copy, then you can't obtain the OEM disk via HP support channels.

If the laptop supports IDE Native/Legacy mode switch in BIOS or if it doesn't have a SATA HDD, but an IDE based one, you can use *almost* any Windows XP install CD and activate it with your key. Perhaps the "certified" guy already tested for this requirement, and found that it was missing, and didn't wanted to complicate his life, so he installed Vista instead.

He must have chosen Vista Business, because of OEM constraints, on some laptops you can't install certain versions of Vista without resorting to some trickery.


----------



## El Fiendo (May 14, 2009)

Hold up a second here, if the laptop didn't come with install media for the previous OS that means that most likely the laptop HDD comes with a recovery partition. This is essentially a windows install disc directly on the HDD and as a note, WON'T be overwritten upon the install of a new OS as its a seperate partition. It has to be manually deleted. This 'certified tech' sounds like a dumbass so he may have deleted that as well. But then again he may not have. If we know the model number it can be easy to look up. Also, the laptop should have a MS XP key on the bottom of it anyways seeming that's what it came with. If possible (if the recovery partition doesn't work), just reinstall that version of XP, use that key, and you should be able to get all the drivers from online from HP itself. 

What's the model? Also, what was the issue that he fixed to make the laptop work?


----------



## pepsi71ocean (May 15, 2009)

The reason it broke was because the on/off switch was broken, basically when you close the laptop it closes the switch so it goes into standby. however he kept it unplugged so the system would post and boot.


My copy of XP is valid and its a XP SP3 install disk, i bought it for my computer because i was tired of the reformats due to bad hardware(dead Q6600, 2 HDD's and a poweroutage, bad ram)


Her Lappy came with a recovery partition and OEM software, but he installed Vista buisness so he could recover the files from the old HDD, im not sure why he did this but that is what he did.


So her laptop now basically has a cracked version of Vista business on there that doesn't even have the drivers or anythign, can't even surf the net let along anything else.


----------



## El Fiendo (May 15, 2009)

Is there a key on the laptop anywhere? It should still have one even with OEM Windows. And just so we're sure the recovery partition is gone for certain? Like I said, if he just reinstalled Vista over the main partition, the recovery partition would be intact.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (May 15, 2009)

yes there is an OEM key on the bottom, 

and from what i see it looks like he did the whole drive, i didn't get a prompt for recovery, neither did i see any recovery partition in windows either.


----------



## El Fiendo (May 15, 2009)

Whats the model number of the laptop? Sometimes manufacturers have a funny (specific) method for accessing the recovery partition from startup.



The only reason I'm thinking of using the original installation as it will save you from having to scrounge around for all the specific drivers.


----------



## cdawall (May 15, 2009)

its an HP call HP and request a set of restore disks they will cost around $50 and will be legit to the key on the bottom


otherwise just post the model number and i can post all of the drivers for it


----------



## El Fiendo (May 15, 2009)

Yes, but I can help him for free.  

Also why I want the model number, they'll all be available online, just more work than recovering from the partition.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (May 15, 2009)

i wouldn't know off hand, im at home and her lappy is at her house.


and cd: it could be an option


----------



## El Fiendo (May 15, 2009)

Ok, well once you know it, simply Google "(model number) access recover partition" or get out a partition boot manager. Either way will show you if there is one still intact.

Failing that, reinstall XP using your discs or others. Try and match up what the sticker is with what you're installing (MC2005 or Pro etc). As stated, HP will have every specialty driver such as the Webcam and touchpad drivers available free online. Its just a bit more legwork than using the recovery partition. If you need any help on it, drop me a line. I've spent quite a bit of time mucking about with my laptop that I probably know more than most any 'certified tech'.

So you know, reinstalling XP with your disc is not illegal in the least. Hell, you could even torrent install media if you wanted to get install media for Media Center or whatever was originally installed. As long as you have the sticker on the bottom that matches what you're trying to install, you're not illegal. I don't recommend it (because I can't and torrents can be dangerous) but still.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (May 15, 2009)

i was talking to her sister today and she said that he is certified A+ through a Vo-tec school, and that he only did it to get a job with best buy. Which he was fired from a while.

When she asked me what happened and i told her, she said that she had something similar happen with her pc, and that it never worked ever since,  So im starting to suspect that he did this for a reason...

I could run the UBCD to see if the partition works.  And i was thinking of just using Xp because her lappy was slow with vista on it.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 15, 2009)

I vote to give her Windows 7 because it'll last for about a year from now, and by then, she might look at purchasing a new laptop.  It's free, and it's good with drivers from both XP and Vista for what I've seen.  And it's way quicker than Vista.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (May 15, 2009)

you think that Windows 7 is better on system resources then vista?  her lappy is i think 2.2GHz 512MB of ram, im not sure though.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 15, 2009)

I definitely know that Windows 7 is easier on PCs than Vista.  You might look at getting her a 2x1GB ram kit, though.  Her CPU is plenty fast.


----------



## El Fiendo (May 15, 2009)

The only thing is you'd be installing a release candidate (build 7100) and while its worked great for me, there is nothing saying all of the HP supplied drivers will work with it let alone all the hardware. Plus, build 7100 may turn out to be obsolete due to some grievous issue in the future meaning you might have to upgrade (reinstall) another release candidate of Windows 7. 

Then again, if you're comfortable using a Beta piece of software to house all your documents, then no worries. I trust it, but whats on my computer isn't real important. 

Oh, and you should upgrade the Ram anyways. XP is slow with 512MB, let alone Vista. All your Vista issues would be solved with more ram by the way, as the processor is easily fast enough for Vista as well.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 15, 2009)

I think it's definitely worth a try, though.  It is free


----------



## El Fiendo (May 15, 2009)

Too true, free until March 2010, which is exactly why I installed it.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (May 15, 2009)

why is that when you have to pay for it, lol

i'll see what she thinks,  i might go with Xp, but then again it might be worht a shot for W7


----------



## Studabaker (May 15, 2009)

It doesn't matter if the warranty was voided, you should still be able to install whatever was on it before, and have the laptop manufacturer or MS re-activate it for you.  The OS was purchased when the laptop was purchased.  You should have a key somewhere, on the bottom of the lappy maybe.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 15, 2009)

pepsi71ocean said:


> why is that when you have to pay for it, lol
> 
> i'll see what she thinks,  i might go with Xp, but then again it might be worht a shot for W7



Windows 7 RC1 "expires" in August? 2010, but the system will require a shutdown after 2 hours of being on starting in March.  So basically, once March hits, it's crap.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (May 15, 2009)

so then i have to get RC2 then?


----------



## DanishDevil (May 15, 2009)

I doubt RC2 will expire any later.  My premise is that by then, she can purchase a copy of Windows 7 to put on it, or a new laptop all together.  It's a temporary solution.


----------



## Studabaker (May 15, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> It doesn't matter if the warranty was voided, you should still be able to install whatever was on it before, and have the laptop manufacturer or MS re-activate it for you.  The OS was purchased when the laptop was purchased.  You should have a key somewhere, on the bottom of the lappy maybe.



pepsi: ^^^ Read it.  Running Windows 7 for your GF right now as her only OS is more asinine than anything her cousin did.

She owns the license to an official release of whatever was on there before.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 15, 2009)

I don't appreciate the insult...


----------



## Studabaker (May 15, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> I don't appreciate the insult...



I'd appreciate it if you didn't try to get me another infraction because you mistakenly believe I have personally insulted you.

What I'm insulting is such a silly idea as to run a non-official non-stable OS on some college girl's school work laptop.  Especially when she owns the license to what came with the lappy.


----------



## erocker (May 15, 2009)

I see no personal insults here.  Just remain on topic and have respect for one another please.

Thank you.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (May 15, 2009)

true, the problem is she will need her lappy on a daily basis from ~august to ~june(for work and college)

If i used the XP SP3 disk would i need to use the same CD key or would the OEM cd key on her lappy work?  



Im not ruling out W7, im just conce3rned about what would hapopen come March when she has to reboot every 2 hours.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 15, 2009)

*Me* try to get *you* _another_ infraction?  I haven't even tried to get you or anybody an infraction.

And something to think about, if you've already gotten an infraction, then maybe you should watch what you say a bit more...


----------



## cdawall (May 15, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> I'd appreciate it if you didn't try to get me another infraction because you mistakenly believe I have personally insulted you.
> 
> What I'm insulting is such a silly idea as to run a non-official non-stable OS on some college girl's school work laptop.  Especially when she owns the license to what came with the lappy.



this is a silly comment most of the people here have run windows 7 without issue its more likely she will crash vista or XP than windows 7.


most linux builds are "non-official, non-stable" yet i have never had linux crash on me lol


----------



## PaulieG (May 15, 2009)

Bring it down a notch guys. I'd hate to start handing out infractions.


----------



## Studabaker (May 15, 2009)

cdawall said:


> this is a silly comment most of the people here have run windows 7 without issue its more likely she will crash vista or XP than windows 7.
> 
> 
> most linux builds are "non-official, non-stable" yet i have never had linux crash on me lol



Yeah, but we're talking about a college girl here.  You never know what kind of silly incompatibility problem she might run into somewhere along the way.  Depending on what she studies and what apps she runs, this running of Windows 7 right now is simply not a good idea.  I'd recommend it to him personally but not his girlfriend.

And once again, in all likelihood she owns the license to an official release of Windows.


----------



## cdawall (May 15, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> Yeah, but we're talking about a college girl here.  You never know what kind of silly incompatibility problem she might run into somewhere along the way.  Depending on what she studies and what apps she runs, this running if Windows 7 right now is simply not a good idea.  I'd recommend it to him personally but not his girlfriend.
> 
> And once again, in all likelihood she owns the key to an official release of Windows.



she has a legit key on the bottom of her laptop if you read through the whole thread you will notice i recommended ordering the restore disks from HP or just popping a XP disk in and dealing with drivers


oh and vista 64 has more incompatibilities than windows 7


----------



## pepsi71ocean (May 15, 2009)

so her key on the underside will work with XP then?


----------



## DanishDevil (May 15, 2009)

It should, yeah.  It might have to be an OEM copy, but I would try it.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (May 15, 2009)

if that is the cae i have an OEM XP disk from my old compaq, its XP pre-SP1 though


My friend has a Vista home premium Install disk not sure if that hopes.


----------



## btarunr (May 15, 2009)

http://www.diskinternals.com/

Download the functional trials, use partition recovery, and use NTFS recovery on the recovered partition binary.


----------

